# Zombie dot room?



## jaz86 (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok, so this year for our walk through looks like we are going with a zombie theme. For one of the rooms I was thinking of doing a dot room but was trying to think of a good way to incorporate the them so im stuck figuring out how to hide a zombie in a dot room has anyone done anything like this. Maybe im just nuts and it can't work but any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## bansheette (Jan 7, 2009)

What if you did a bloody handprint room as the pattern instead of dots?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good suggestion, bansheette!

Bloody handprints or bloody smears on a black background might work well.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

That's a REALLY good idea, I was thinking about it before and came up with nothing practical but that's perfect.


----------



## jaz86 (Jun 3, 2010)

Sounds like a good Idea, Thanks


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

It'd be cool to do a dot room with scribbled crosses all over the walls, like you see in horror movies.


----------



## jaz86 (Jun 3, 2010)

Ahhhh bio hazard signs! Didn't think of that


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

Blood splatters for dots. Make the zombies black skinned (like rotting flesh, or something demonic) to help with the blend effect.


----------



## halloweenroom (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dot room 2.0*

Las t season we combined a strobe room with a dot room using black light LED strobes! it was EPIC! i am sure a zombie theme would be off the hook!


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

halloweenroom said:


> Las t season we combined a strobe room with a dot room using black light LED strobes! it was EPIC! i am sure a zombie theme would be off the hook!


Link to the lights?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Dot rooms usually mean the actor is decked like the walls and blends in. You could have the backs of the actors be the blend, and the fronts be zombie clothes/makeup. That way they stay hidden until the last second, then spin and scare.


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

Warrant2000 said:


> Dot rooms usually mean the actor is decked like the walls and blends in. You could have the backs of the actors be the blend, and the fronts be zombie clothes/makeup. That way they stay hidden until the last second, then spin and scare.


The one problem with that is that you'd lose the "walls-coming-to-life-and-attacking" dynamic, which is what makes dot rooms so powerful.

My idea for the black skin was more like, they would be black skinned, splattered with blood, and then they step forward ("wall-coming-to-life") and then opening their mouth and eyes, and growling ("attack").

Ideas? Thoughts?


----------

